# Growing area



## Renegayde (Jun 26, 2008)

just a few random pics of different growing "areas" and the different shelves



 



 



 



 



 



 



 


you might see some dead leaves and some dead seedlings...... I sprayed all my plants the other day with some Physan20 and I got some really bad leaf burn and it killed a few seedlings....I think it was because they were in full sun at the time but not sure......thats the only thing different I did this time and previously I had never had any trouble.....any thoughts?


Todd


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 27, 2008)

The plants all look great and I like your plant racks. Do you grow all these without added lights? 

Thanks for all the pictures. It's always nice to see how other orchid lovers grow their plants.

Marilyn


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice PICs Todd. Where are all the mature,blooming size plants?


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2008)

It must take you a long time to water. You're quite dedicated! Hey, we've all got a few "sleeping" plants. I only use physan when absolutely necessary. Like I've got rot spreading in a plant. I don't use it as part of a maintenance program like some suggest for getting rid of algae in s/h pots. I live with the algae and have seen quite a few people have problems with it. Usually with thin leaved plants and seedlings.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 27, 2008)

Grandma M........I am somewhat fortunate in that the one big window faces West NorthWest so it gets subdued light all day long and some early morning direct sunlight for a hour or two and then late afternoon it gets probably 3 hours of direct sunlight......the TV plants and those on the other wall get subdued light all day long and then a short morning sunlight period and maybe 1 to 2 hours of sunlight in the afternoon.....so no added lights.....YET.....LOL if I keep adding the next rack may have to have lights

SlipperKing.......I know its kind of hard to see but the pic with the iron in the window glass is the top shelf of the rack and has some of the older more mature....i.e. taller plants on it....plus there are few other more mature plants on the rack but most of my plants are young seedlings....LOL YEARS away from blooming

Candace.....yeah it takes awhile especially since right now I use tap water and fill 15 gallon jugs that I let sit around to let the Chlorine "settle" out


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2008)

It is interesting to see how others grow their plants. It shows how adaptable orchids really are!

I learned from bitter experience not to spray seedlings with Physan. At least not unless it is diluted greatly, but preferable not at all.


----------



## chippybug10 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hah! I grow my plants on the same shelves and I use some of the same dishes that you do! Your setup looks pretty good, just as packed as mine too.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I think your observation about the plants, dead ones and spraying in the sun is a good one. A very good rule of thumb for spraying would be to never do it with anything when the sun is out unless there is a lot of shading. Even some cold water mist on hot leaves can cause spotting that can lead to disease, or the liquid can act like a lens and focus the light on spots causing tiny burns.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 28, 2008)

Chippybug10.....LOL yeah as far as the dishes go......I started reusing the meat trays to use as saucers and instead of buying pots I now buy those cheap plastic 3oz, 5oz, and 9oz cups from Wal-Mart.......the 3 and 5oz ones are like $1.56 for 100 which is much cheaper than buying real pots.....though it is a pain to burn the holes in them for drainage

Todd


----------

